# L100 valve replacement



## kclawnservice (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey guys. I have a L100 that I replaced the valves on. I adjusted the valve lash but am getting a back fire through the carb and exhaust and the motor will not start. Both valves are opening properly and I believe I seated both valves correctly. Any idea on how to get this mower running again?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! 
What engine is it? Briggs/Tecumseh/Kohler?
Can you post the engine #s? It will help a lot.


----------



## kclawnservice (Nov 1, 2012)

It is a Briggs, I will post the serial number when I get home.


----------



## kclawnservice (Nov 1, 2012)

Serial # is 31F7070129E1. It is a 17hp Briggs motor. I have tried many different valve adjustments from .004 to .006 on both the exhaust and intake valves. The motor turns but will not fire. I am getting a back fire through the carb and muffler. Before I replaced the valves I could get the motor to run but it had no power, that is the reason I replaced the valves. Now I cant get get the motor to run at all. Any ideas?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Have you checked/changed the flywheel key? If it snapped, it can spin the flywheel throwing the timing off .


----------



## kclawnservice (Nov 1, 2012)

Yep, the flywheel key is in great shape.


----------

